
Othello for Desktop, Mobile and Web:  an AI and GUI Exercise - toolboxed
http://www.hanshq.net/othello.html
======
toolboxed
Impressed by the amount of work put down in this.

File size: Exe: 98 KB Mac: 195 KB iOS: 0.4 MB Web: 32.7 KB transferred

